# old style box clamp??



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe what you are talking about is called a "hickey" or "fixture hickey"


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

ohiosparky99 said:


> I believe what you are talking about is called a "hickey" or "fixture hickey"


Don't hickys utilize threads? I always thought hickey's screwed onto the stud and the fixture screwed into the hickey. The pipe in question has no threads and I don't know how I can get a die up there to thread it. Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Hickey


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Manbearpig said:


> Don't hickys utilize threads? I always thought hickey's screwed onto the stud and the fixture screwed into the hickey. The pipe in question has no threads and I don't know how I can get a die up there to thread it. Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


Can you post a pic?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Do they resemble these?


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Do they resemble these?


I wish I could, the only one I've ever seen was from a job awhile back, never thought much of it. The one from your other pic I haven't had since highschool:whistling2: there are no threads whatsoever. Imagine a 3/4" pipe passing through the back knockout of a 3/0 octogon. Then a hickey type clamp slides over the non threaded pipe and clamps down tight, almost like a hose clamp, but definately designed for the use described.:blink: if that makes sense. Thanks for the help, I've been searching all the websites I can think of. With my luck on this job, ill probably find one at home depot, the one place I would never look:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know exactly what you're talking about, but I have no idea what it's called. I always called it a hickey, even if it wasn't threaded. I'm sure nobody makes one. Probably your best bet is to get online and look up some architectural salvage places and give as many of them as you can a call.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I know exactly what you're talking about, but I have no idea what it's called. I always called it a hickey, even if it wasn't threaded. I'm sure nobody makes one. Probably your best bet is to get online and look up some architectural salvage places and give as many of them as you can a call.


That's exactly what I was afraid of the oldest man at the supply house knew what I was talking about, but then started to laugh and walked off I guess the chase continues. Thanks everyone!


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Didn't look like Shockdoc's pic? I've done a lot of work out there and the pic he posted looks like a bunch of the ones I've seen.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> Didn't look like Shockdoc's pic? I've done a lot of work out there and the pic he posted looks like a bunch of the ones I've seen.


No, I wish, those are just the old cast iron hickeys, I have several if those in my junk box. If the pipe had threads my life would be much simpler, or if there wasn't an original plaster medallion thwarting my every move!


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Manbearpig said:


> No, I wish, those are just the old cast iron hickeys, I have several if those in my junk box. If the pipe had threads my life would be much simpler, or if there wasn't an original plaster medallion thwarting my every move!


Out of curiosity, is it the bracket that has a smooth rod and a set screw that holds up the canopy?


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

electrictim510 said:


> Out of curiosity, is it the bracket that has a smooth rod and a set screw that holds up the canopy?


No, the fixture is a standard fixture with a crossbar and a center threaded nipple. I think the pipe coming out of the ceiling is old gas pipe from before the conversion. The problem is that only the last inch has threads. And that is about 6" too low for the new canopy to cover. I could install it as is, but there will be a 6-7" space between the new canopy and existing medallion.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

Manbearpig said:


> No, I wish, those are just the old cast iron hickeys, I have several if those in my junk box. If the pipe had threads my life would be much simpler, or if there wasn't an original plaster medallion thwarting my every move!


Two thoughts, Thread it. It's not that hard, or go to http://www.antiquesockets.com/bbs/ and ask them.

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Have you thought about simply using a shaft collar from Grainger or McMaster-Carr? You can get them in every inside diameter. I think 3/4" gas pipe is 1-1/16" OD. http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/1165/=h4xxw4


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

fdew said:


> Two thoughts, Thread it. It's not that hard, or go to http://www.antiquesockets.com/bbs/ and ask them.
> 
> Frank


I don't think I fan thread irpt with any tools I have. 3/4 galvanized needs a fair amount of torque to get threads, and it needs to be threaded above the medallion, which barely fits a 3/0 octogon inside it. There's no way a rigid threader would get in there, and even a little die would need a long handle to get leverage. That site looks like a good try, thanks for the link.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Have you thought about simply using a shaft collar from Grainger or McMaster-Carr? You can get them in every inside diameter. I think 3/4" gas pipe is 1-1/16" OD. http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/118/1165/=h4xxw4


That was a thought I had, even an acorn clamp came to mind:no: but I'm worried about liability using a part not designed for the use intended. How much weight would you trust on that shaft collar? Its just a set screw right?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The 1-1/16 shaft collar has a 10-32 set screw, and is rated to have an axial holding power (thrust load) of 785 pounds when the set screw is torqued to 67 foot pounds. I think you're safe. Before you order, double-check the OD of the pipe.


----------



## Manbearpig (Dec 15, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> The 1-1/16 shaft collar has a 10-32 set screw, and is rated to have an axial holding power (thrust load) of 785 pounds when the set screw is torqued to 67 foot pounds. I think you're safe. Before you order, double-check the OD of the pipe.


That'll do nicely! Thanks alot, you really saved me:thumbup:


----------

